# Gloemail



## Giorlina (7 September 2009)

Hallo an euch...
ich bin Internet aud die Seite von Gloemail gestossen da ich eine Arbeit suche...
Also besser gesagt kam ich über die seite der Verbraucherzentrale dort hin...

Ich wollte mich mal etwas erkundigen und hab es mal gegoogelt....
Darüber fand ich eine seite wovon abgeraten wird für diese Firma zu arbeiten mit einem Link zu eurer seite...
Finde aber hier nix über diese Firma...
Hat da jemand erfahrung oder weiss was drüber ob ich da die finger lassen sollte?
Vielen dank schon mal,
grß Kerstin


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2009)

*AW: Gloemail*

Was erwartest du von Gloemail? Oder besser gefragt, was für einen Job willst du dort annehmen wollen? Kann es sein, dass du lediglich für kostenlose Schulungsunterlagen oder eBooks was bezahlen sollst oder möchtest du direkt bei dem Unternehmen anfangen?


----------



## wahlhesse (7 September 2009)

*AW: Gloemail*

Such mal nach dem Schlagwort "global-fx" 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Ghost 2007 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Gloemail*



Giorlina schrieb:


> Also besser gesagt kam ich über die seite der Verbraucherzentrale dort hin...



Hoffentlich nicht über den "Verbraucherschutz Internet Verein", da dieser meiner Meinung nach nicht seriös ist . 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass DIE Verbraucherzentrale für diesen 'Verein' wirbt bzw. verlinkt.


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2009)

*AW: Gloemail*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> global-fx


Bei uns hier war das schon mal Thema aber auch Herr Sommer von WISO hat sich damit schon beschäftigt: WISO-Sendung vom 11. Mai 2009 (dubioser E-Book-Vertrieb (Heimarbeitsschwindel)).


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Gloemail*



> Seine mutmaßliche Komplizin, eine 26-Jährige aus Nürnberg, soll sich wegen strafbarer Werbung verantworten. Die Frau bot den Ermittlungen zufolge unter dem Namen "GlobalFX" über das Internet Heimarbeit an, mit der man 3.500 Euro und mehr im Monat verdienen könne. Die Entsendung von entsprechenden Schulungsunterlagen wurde vom Kauf zweier E-Books zum Preis von 40 Euro abhängig gemacht.


Nicht Abzocken e.V. | Nicht Abzocken e.V.
Finger weg!


----------

